# CO2 dificiency. Can someone help?



## stunzeed (Jan 1, 2010)

Can someone please explain and hopefully provide pics of what the stages of CO2 deficiency are from least to most? Can that cause my leaves to look almost bleached? Thank you my groovy people and happy new years. 

Stunzeed..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 1, 2010)

Hello Stun  

It is very unlikely your plants are suffering from a CO2 deficiency.

Can you get a couple of pictures to us?

eace:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 1, 2010)

very very very unlikely ..... i think your problem sounds more like a nute or micro defi...there is plenty of CO2 in the air....don't you listen to algore ? lolol....


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 1, 2010)

$ is on PH.


----------



## stunzeed (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok thanks. Ph is fine. Why would you say $ is on ph? Because thsts where MOST people mess up? You just take a stab In the dark? My money is on your hair is brown. See, odds are I'm right but I too have no reason to say so. Thank you anyway! 

Now would someone please explain to me what are the signs and symptoms of CO2 deficiencies are I would really appreciate it.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 1, 2010)

you don't have a co2 dificiency....if you are ventilating your grow space then your not going to be deficient in it.  Getting smart with other members who know what they are doing is not a good way to get help around here.  Ph is usually 95% of the problem from new posters in here, so when you show up out of nowhere with a question like that, and don't give any details on your grow then you are going to get general answers.  Since your asking about a CO2 deficiency it right off the bat tells us you are a rookie, so therefore probably makeing rookie mistakes...like ph issues....Get smart with people here and see how far it gets you.

CO2 deficiency is so rare that none of the 20 some books I have on growing even speak of a co2 deficiency...so good luck trying to find what the symptoms look like.  I would guess (since thats all we can do here online, without seeing your plants and being given such vague details of your grow environment)  That you are haveing some nutrient problems, which are either caused by over feeding, underfeeding, or yes....ph issues which will lock out nutrients.  Good Luck to you.  For someone that has been a member here since 2006, I would think you would have a little better grasp on how things work around here.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 1, 2010)

:yeahthat: 

And....

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## stunzeed (Jan 2, 2010)

Take it easy. I wasn't getting smart. Second even if I was I'm right. I don't want to argue with anyone but I didn't "just show up". Next it wasn't ventalated well at all and I already fixed that. Now I only wanted the info on what a CO2 deficiency looked like so I know in the future. That's it. What is wrong with that? Instead I get someone telling me it is "probably" my ph when there has been any information givin at all. If it came across wrong my appoligies. It is just frustrating for me! Thank you for your opinion.


----------



## Hick (Jan 2, 2010)

this isn't the first time that you've dropped in with a problem, then bashed folks answering you. (even when given the correct answer http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26757) .. you provide very limited information on the grow, no visual props, a vague description of your problem and expect everyone to know what you have going on. 
  When even with detailed information on your setup and problem, diagnosis is "difficult" to say the least. ??? It must also be "frustrating" for folks trying to help you.
co2 defficiency will inhibit photosynthesis, resulting in abnormally slow growth for sure. Other than that, I know of no visible symptoms of it. Providing fresh air is as crucial as providing water. The 'most' basic of requirements.


----------



## zem (Jan 2, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## stunzeed (Jan 2, 2010)

Whatever Hick! Thanks AGAIN for all your help.


----------



## BBFan (Jan 2, 2010)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> Can someone please explain and hopefully provide pics of what the stages of CO2 deficiency are from least to most? Can that cause my leaves to look almost bleached? Thank you my groovy people and happy new years.
> 
> Stunzeed..


 
Hello Stunzeed!

I've never seen or heard of a CO2 deficiency.  I would think it is a rare condition.  I've read that too much CO2 can lead to nutrient deficiencies- specifically nitrogen- which would lead to "bleached" looking leaves.

Too much UV can also cause "bleached" looking leaves.

I would have to agree with Hick in that the lack of CO2 will lead to reduced photosynthesis causing slowed or stunted growth.

If you do find any info or research on the results from a lack of CO2, I'd be interested in reading about it- let me know if you find anything.

Good luck- Hopefully you figure it out.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 2, 2010)

Hick said:
			
		

> co2 defficiency will inhibit photosynthesis, resulting in abnormally slow growth for sure. Other than that, I know of no visible symptoms of it. Providing fresh air is as crucial as providing water. The 'most' basic of requirements.






			
				stunzeed said:
			
		

> Whatever Hick! Thanks AGAIN for all your help.




He answered your question, what more did you want?


----------



## Hick (Jan 2, 2010)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> Whatever Hick! Thanks AGAIN for all your help.



it was not meant to be rude or berating stunz'... but providing us with pertinent information is crucial to a diagnosis. If you drop in with nothing more than a question about yellow leaves, expect a plethora of guesses at your problem. 
I tried to answer your question. Was it not sufficient?.. 
 possibly the reason you don't find pictures or more detailed information on co2 defficiency, is because it doesn't exhibit a particular visual sign/characteristic?     Pictures are worth a thousand words...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 2, 2010)

hmmmmmmmmm


----------

